# Post Poo pics please.



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have see too much terror, death and sadness the last week to last me a life time. (not to mention all the hate that this kind of thing stirs up) We can't look anywhere over here with out seeing it. 
Show me some POOS!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I have see too much terror, death and sadness the last week to last me a life time. (not to mention all the hate that this kind of thing stirs up) We can't look anywhere over here with out seeing it.
> Show me some POOS!!!


I know sad stuff it was all over the news here in Canada too. Very depressing Your poo's are so sweet enjoy them they are pure joy!! Love my Molly she is always happy, she loves everyone and she is always eager to learn new things. She doesn't hold grudges (even when I walk on her paw by accident) . This man saw her in the hall yesterday and he was all smiley and said "she is so friendly and happy" it made me smile! Poo's bring joy to our lives. I love the little wonder in her eyes...........here is my poo pic and video if it works.

If people were like dogs the world would be a better place! The love with no conditions and that is sweet
http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/mollyrollover_zps866df055.mp4.html


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What lovely pictures! Thanks Donna. What has gone on over the pond the last week or so is very very sad. I am watching coverage of the London Marathon at present, started about an hour ago and it's without a doubt that I'm not the only one hoping it all passes off safely. 

I don't really have any new pictures from my last picture post. I do have some from Lola's walk yesterday.. They aren't great quality but I think they are funny! Quite funny, Lola decided she would take a mud bath. Unfortunately I don't have footage of her rolling in it, was so funny she looked like a hippo utterly loving it! Can I also just add that it's 10am Sunday morning and J is out for a run (weirdo) and I am in bed with a coffee, my ipad and my babies snuggled with me... My babies being Meg (5yr old beautiful cat) and Lola! This is a feat itself! Meg has always been scared of Lola. Lola loves meg and just wants to play. Since wee Charlie Barley died (I still don't believe it when I say it), Meg has started to be a bit more accepting of Lola. Poor Meg has been deeply affected by Charlie's death and really wasn't well for two weeks after. I'm proud of her though, she is coming out the other end, she is tolerating Lola lying beside her and is being a bit more sociable all round. Flip that's turned in to an essay.. Apologies! I love my pets!!

Sorry... The photos...





























She thoroughly enjoyed her Birthday walk!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Great idea Donna, we are so lucky to have our little bundles of love to help us through tough times. Difficult to think of the families whose lives have been devastated by their loss.

Molly - gorgeous girl - that joyful wiggle when our 'poos greet people is wonderful to see and not many people can resist their happy temperaments. I want to get Kiki passed as a PAT dog - I'd love to take her in to the old people's homes and hospices.

Loving Mucky Lola in her pond... Did she love her birthday bath as much?  Kiki does not do mud - poo yes, mud no!
Good to hear that Meg is being comforted by Lola - but poor Meg - another puppy around the corner 

Sorry, in danger of Kiki photo overload, but I love my cavapoodliepoo :love-eyes:


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Ahh Donna, hope this thread you have started cheers you up. Here are some of my Noodle bear.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw lovely Kiki!! She is so dark and glossy! What a lovely lovely girly she is. More photos!

Lovely noodle.. She loves relaxing!lol!


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

Here are a few pics of Chester with his funky hair do, chillin on the sofa and enjoying a big bone!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah lovely photos... Ruth I laughed at the no of photos on your camera roll... I'm beating you SLIGHTLY at 867!!! 

I would say approx 750 of mine are of Molly!!!!   

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Some recent ones of Molly 








She looks like she's got thee longest legs in the last one!!! 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mairi she is just beautiful. Her and Jake have the most expressionate faces I think. Just adorable. She a proper little girl!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Jenna and Meadow in the garden this morning...
I've got a stick and you can't have it ..








You still can't have it...








You still can't have it....








Ok, but I'm still boss!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Awww Molly! I love that big brown nose surrounded by all the white fluff! How much dos she weigh Mairi? She looks quite petite  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you thank you thank you! So much better than what I've been waking up to this week! WE are all so lucky to have such beautiful poos to cheer us up! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> What lovely pictures! Thanks Donna. What has gone on over the pond the last week or so is very very sad. I am watching coverage of the London Marathon at present, started about an hour ago and it's without a doubt that I'm not the only one hoping it all passes off safely.
> 
> I don't really have any new pictures from my last picture post. I do have some from Lola's walk yesterday.. They aren't great quality but I think they are funny! Quite funny, Lola decided she would take a mud bath. Unfortunately I don't have footage of her rolling in it, was so funny she looked like a hippo utterly loving it! Can I also just add that it's 10am Sunday morning and J is out for a run (weirdo) and I am in bed with a coffee, my ipad and my babies snuggled with me... My babies being Meg (5yr old beautiful cat) and Lola! This is a feat itself! Meg has always been scared of Lola. Lola loves meg and just wants to play. Since wee Charlie Barley died (I still don't believe it when I say it), Meg has started to be a bit more accepting of Lola. Poor Meg has been deeply affected by Charlie's death and really wasn't well for two weeks after. I'm proud of her though, she is coming out the other end, she is tolerating Lola lying beside her and is being a bit more sociable all round. Flip that's turned in to an essay.. Apologies! I love my pets!!
> 
> ...


Boy did she ever enjoy!!! I love it. Happy Birthday Lola!!!


----------



## Weatherqueen2 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here are some of Tia who is 6 months next week. 

I really hope you guys can link to this video as it shows Tia wearing, then destroying, a 6-bottle cardboard wine carrier. She ran into the lounge wearing it around her middle like a ballerina tutu but had almost finished wreaking it by the time I grabbed the camera. http://www.flickr.com/photos/weatherqueen2/8668621414/

Lovely thread. Lainey xx 


Tia hitting the bottle by Weatherqueen2, on Flickr


Tia playing with Roxy before she pulled out all her pink hair by Weatherqueen2, on Flickr


Tia after eating my new plants by Weatherqueen2, on Flickr


Tia and a smelly tripe chew by Weatherqueen2, on Flickr


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Great idea Donna, we are so lucky to have our little bundles of love to help us through tough times. Difficult to think of the families whose lives have been devastated by their loss.
> 
> Molly - gorgeous girl - that joyful wiggle when our 'poos greet people is wonderful to see and not many people can resist their happy temperaments. I want to get Kiki passed as a PAT dog - I'd love to take her in to the old people's homes and hospices.
> 
> ...


There could never be Kiki photo overload. I love seeing her. She is beautiful!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Noodle is so cute. I love the color of her nose!!!

That picture of Chester is probably the best pic I have seen yet!!! I love the hair do!!!

Mairi I love Molly so much!!! She is just stunning. That picture on the bed is too cute!!

Von I have missed you. I hope you enjoyed your trip. J&M are my inspiration!! They look so good together. 

Tia is so cute. Love the video!!! Jake is also a cardboard shredder!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't believe how much Willow has grown! She is simply adorable. I love how she and cuddly Jake are sleeping in the same pose - I wonder if this is a two 'poo thing, Meadow often mirrors Jenna's sleeping position, be it curled up, sprawled out or flat on her back.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Awww Molly! I love that big brown nose surrounded by all the white fluff! How much dos she weigh Mairi? She looks quite petite  x


Thank you 

She's around the 8kg mark, sometimes below.. Sometimes above. 
Think I need to weigh her soon as she's feeling a bit heavier!!! 

xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Molly is just munchable, Mairi! (How's that for alliteration!)

Donna, I thought this would make you smile.....


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

And this one......


----------



## AlexandralT (Jan 17, 2013)

Bruce.. Hope this works!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Here is Tilly all curled up on her new quilt that I made her =)

xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh LOVE Tilly's quilt... That polka dot fabric would look lovely on my sofa for Molly 😊

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Von I love the picture of Jenna looking very Margot  
Hope you had a good holiday, you have been missed.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Bruce is very lovely!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Here are a few to make you giggle! I can't imagine what the atmosphere has been like around Boston these last few days. 

This was my attempt to take a photo of Lola on an extremely windy day!! 








And here she is doing her best 'innocent' face!








.... and doing what she does best!








N xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Von I love the picture of Jenna looking very Margot
> Hope you had a good holiday, you have been missed.


I hoped you'd spot it - I thought she looked very Margot too. It's her 'don't even think about it' look


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw I LOVE seeing all your gorgeous pictures  

He's a couple of Darcie x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Love the Lola photos, the 'innocent' face is very familiar!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry not sure how to rotate on here x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Darcie is a real cutie!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Tilly and Bruce would cheer anyone up, bless them!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is a pic of Lucy taken over the weekend. Hope you like it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

These dogs are ALL gorgeous! Without a doubt!


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Here you go, some from the last week or so.

Archie and Jessica.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Fab pics Paul!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You guys are the absolute best!!! We could make a calendar. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

All great pictures...a lovely thread idea Donna.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

..............


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

molly on her walk!


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

*Pictures of Rigby*

Here are a few pictures of Rigby with his new collar on....doesn't he look proud? He goes to daycare twice a week and they visit the beach, so he had to have a stylish harness......


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

carlsbadsue said:


> Here are a few pictures of Rigby with his new collar on....doesn't he look proud? He goes to daycare twice a week and they visit the beach, so he had to have a stylish harness......


He kind of looks like Jake. What a handsome and proud little boy. was he sable? Jake was a sable and white parti. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dcee (Sep 26, 2012)

Here's a few of dexter, hope they help..

Dinner at the table.









Waiting for the cat to make her move.









Sporting his first haircut and looking pretty pleased with it.









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love him. I love that color

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Dexters shape and build really reminds me of Lola! What a lovely boy!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Some recent ones of Molly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Molly is beautiful, oh and I loooove your owl cushion  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Fab thread I could look at poos all day, great way to escape!!!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Tucker loves the vespa


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

Donna,
No, when he wI cas a puppy, he was ALL white with two black eyes.....I Nowrefer to his black eyes as his "Rave" look...as if he is going to a rave party...we have those here in the US. He now b s black eyes and tan spots on his back with the tri color ears....whatever color, I love him....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Fab thread I could look at poos all day, great way to escape!!!
> View attachment 5268
> View attachment 5269
> View attachment 5270
> ...


The onsie one is the best! Class! Terribly cute!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He actually liked wearing it, lol! Came in from the garden and chilled out in it! I thought he'd be tearing it off first chance he got. Hubby not been pottering in the garage lately so he's not worn it much since, he is cute in it though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillieMenzies (Jan 12, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> What lovely pictures! Thanks Donna. What has gone on over the pond the last week or so is very very sad. I am watching coverage of the London Marathon at present, started about an hour ago and it's without a doubt that I'm not the only one hoping it all passes off safely.
> 
> I don't really have any new pictures from my last picture post. I do have some from Lola's walk yesterday.. They aren't great quality but I think they are funny! Quite funny, Lola decided she would take a mud bath. Unfortunately I don't have footage of her rolling in it, was so funny she looked like a hippo utterly loving it! Can I also just add that it's 10am Sunday morning and J is out for a run (weirdo) and I am in bed with a coffee, my ipad and my babies snuggled with me... My babies being Meg (5yr old beautiful cat) and Lola! This is a feat itself! Meg has always been scared of Lola. Lola loves meg and just wants to play. Since wee Charlie Barley died (I still don't believe it when I say it), Meg has started to be a bit more accepting of Lola. Poor Meg has been deeply affected by Charlie's death and really wasn't well for two weeks after. I'm proud of her though, she is coming out the other end, she is tolerating Lola lying beside her and is being a bit more sociable all round. Flip that's turned in to an essay.. Apologies! I love my pets!!
> 
> ...


how cute...BATHTIME!


----------

